# what does bump/bumping mean ?



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

I keep seeing it but dint know what it means


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Adding another message to a thread to keep it at the top :2thumb:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

People do it when they think that a thread isnt getting the attention it should be.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

malky201 said:


> Adding another message to a thread to keep it at the top :2thumb:


You beat me to it!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Bump up my post


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Bump! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

This thread is going to go on a bit, bump.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

bring up my post.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sticky!!!!!! Bump!


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

How do I bump something do I just put bump on reply or have to do something to it on settins


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

You just type bump, or anything you want! Magic!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> How do I bump something do I just put bump on reply or have to do something to it on settins


Theres a button if you go into my computer, right click over the C: drive icon and its called format. Click that and perform full format. You will now be able to bump posts.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Freeman said:


> Theres a button if you go into my computer, right click over the C: drive icon and its called format. Click that and perform full format. You will now be able to bump posts.


Very funny not do you think u was born yesterday ?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

turbo1869 said:


> Very funny not do you think u was born yesterday ?


damn calm down was just a joke..


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> Very funny not do you think u was born yesterday ?


haha, sounds to me like the day before.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

No mate, yesterday is the day before the day after tomorrow, on a leap year, in wonderland. You know it makes sense.



BUMP!


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nah not day before lol I was a bit rude the way I said it. Sorry peepz...


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Freeman said:


> Theres a button if you go into my computer, right click over the C: drive icon and its called format. Click that and perform full format. You will now be able to bump posts.



you cant format a drive your using :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

nitro said:


> you cant format a drive your using :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Id have still pissed everywhere laughing at some actually trying that.


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Freeman said:


> Id have still pissed everywhere laughing at some actually trying that.


thats how i found out :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Or you could bump your post by adding actual useful, helpful content or something you didn't think of mentioning in your thread earlier.

For example, if I'm bumping a thread about how my royal python's belly has gone pink and I don't know why, I might add "his scales have been a bit duller in colour lately."


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Basically...every time someone adds a new post to any thread...i.e by clicking the reply or quick reply buttons and typing something that thread then goes back to the top of the list.

A bit like when you get a new text message or email...it's always at the top of the inbox list.

So when a thread (more so in the classifieds sections where people always want THEIR advert right at the top for all to see) isn't getting any replies in a while it effectively drops down the list as other thread which are getting replies are being ''bumped'' to the top of the list and overtaking older threads.

So people tend to just put ''bump'' as a reply...knowing that the thread will then end up at the top of the list again due to a new reply.

But as has been said...anything could be written because it#s purely the fact that a new post has been made which pushes the thread back to the top again.

Putting ''Bump'' is just a shameless, to the point way of doing so.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Free bump, best thread ever!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

bump, this will go on for ever and be very funny!


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy New Section, Thread!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sticky, Bump!:lol2:​


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres my once a day bump till its a sticky lol


----------

